# Calibration question on samsung 40C6300



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

Hy!, i have a question about this tv set. BUT i dont know if in this forums answer this question.

My tv set are great work (exelent) in HD, blu-ray and video game (or EPG). but in SD Directv and DISH are not good work, in black, there like a light green for example: in skin (face people between clear side and dark side (transicion) isee a "difus" green line. or Simpsons skin is like a "light" green.
like the skin of this bird: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...-w_usjGCXUeisr
.
I try to play with the G/R with out result.

Other problem that is "normal" are the LED light in the corner, that make a "cloud".
i frustate because this tv are a repleacment of a SONY CRT flat-screen HDTV 1080i.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SD is a different colorspace and will never have the color/vibrance of HD, what you are trying to do is pretty much impossible. Watching SD on nearly any tv is painful when compared to HD, almost unwatchable...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a really long thread about this series of Samsung TVs.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1234875


----------

